# Progress at 7 months



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxI3tSmmtz0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent work all around other then looked like the cat was trying to bury the dog's reward there a bit. :grin:

Also liked the decoy's "OW" reward for the dog's counter with the bite although is seemed a few of them were pretty real. :lol: 

Also LOVED seeing the dog respond to the OUT off the decoy for a ball reward. 

So many just don't get, or believe that marker training can be so strong in a dog that it will come off a primary reward (bite) for a ball (secondary) reward without the ball becoming to much of a distraction.

I used a marker trained tug reward for everything from SAR, AKC obedience, Schutzhund to sheep herding with my Sch III GSD..


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Ha ha, love the cry baby take down.

I really like this video and his progression. Its the essence of what comes together in this video of his training that reminds me of my Dutch. Turn the dog up and she'll give you madness and injuries. Root her well with markers and clean handling and her work looks like what you just showed. Cept she chatters a bit. 

As always I look forward to your next update! But what the hell is your cats name? He/she needs to be part of the title feature. I think you have that cat conditioned to the marker and that cat doesn't realize it. If it did it probably wouldn't give a fukk.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Her name is Kiara lol, this is the first time we do the out in front of the decoy for the ball, so it is not very clean but it will be better, the hurting from the decoy is real though, it is a hidden suit and it is very thin, we use that for puppies if they are ready and right before they are big enough for a big suit but my pup can go to the big suit now so we will do that instead of hurting my decoys lol.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Super cool 
Love the covert suit idea for puppies 
You're actually inspiring me to train my next pup like this instead of Chaos System (tm)


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Lol thanks but what is the Chaos system?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I love the video. Your group looks like they would be a hoot to work with. I love the decoy. Such a sense of humor. You can train one of my dogs any time.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Khoi Pham said:


> Lol thanks but what is the Chaos system?


It's the seemingly chaotic way I train dogs. I get alot of shit for it but it works, lol.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow. Your puppy work really is solid. Lovely dog and great relationship with you. Keep posting the videos.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> I love the video. Your group looks like they would be a hoot to work with. I love the decoy. Such a sense of humor. You can train one of my dogs any time.


We always have fun lol, come visit if you are ever in Dallas.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Wow. Your puppy work really is solid. Lovely dog and great relationship with you. Keep posting the videos.


Thanks, he is a pleasure to train.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

As always Khoi, such a pleasure watching your videos. I think I say that every time I see a video from you.


----------

